# Building Pole Barn



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

anyone have a good calculator for wall height and roof length of tin for pole barn? also a good place to purchase tin and trim


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a rafter length calculator. Close to the same length as the tin should be.

http://www.wendrickstruss.com/Calculator/


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingledink91 said:


> anyone have a good calculator for wall height and roof length of tin for pole barn? also a good place to purchase tin and trim


Hilco in Navasota is probably the most reasonable around. That said Im starting one this weekend and using mueller to match my dad's existing building. 1,100 at hilco and 1,595 at Mueller were my two prices.

Im doing a shed roof pole barn with simple rafters instead of trusses. Its my first one to build although ive done similar. Overall roof of mine is going to be 33' wide by 28' deep with a 3 10ft wide x 12'ft tall stalls. Overall slope will be roughly 12'8" sloping to 9'3" in the back.

Something that looks like this only bigger. There will be 3 10ft spans for the width which will be the load bearing spans and 2 12' spans front to back that will not be load bearing.

Bid to do this from 3 different guys ranged from $10k to $15k. Already bought everything and were in it for about $2,800 total. Only thing else is the houly to pay our two hands at $10 an hour.


----------



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

Cant help with the calculator, but I just called Hilco in Navasota yesterday. Their R panel galvalume is running 1.85 a foot. Same as Pioneeer steel in Bryan. DB steel in Bastrop and Brenham is running 1.70 a foot. 4" purlin was a tad over a dollar a foot at all the places I called. Ended up just going to Pioneer because it was closer but will be giving DB steel a call for the roll up door. They had everyone beat.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*pole barn*

Take cable ( I get 3/8 ss cable from the shrimpers that they are replacing for free) and make x braces and it will help stable the building. You can put them up high next to nailer strips.


----------

